# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  مقال خطير كتبه عبدالعال السيد .. (من يكتب الشعر لهؤلاء؟)

## 24 العجب 24

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله


- كتب الأستاذ (عبدالعال السيد) في عموده (صرخة) بصحيفة آخر لحظة عدد الأحد 7/6/2009م الآتي :


من يكتب الشعر لهؤلاء ؟؟


ضحك صديقي اللئيم (ياسر عبدالفتاح) حتى وصلت قهقهته إلى آخر أركان المكتب ، حينما كان يجادل (أسامة مصطفى) الشقيق الأكبر للفنان (جمال فرفور) حول أغنية شهيرة ادعى شقيق الفنان أن شاعرها (فلان الفلتكاني) من أثرياء السودان ، ولكن صاحبنا (عبدالفتاح) استبسل في دحض مقولة الرجل وأكد له أن الأغنية موضوع النقاش كتبها رجل تعيس ، نعم تعيس من أصدقائه وهو شهد ميلادها من (قولة تيت) ، عفواً هذه المحادثة تفتح الباب والشباك عن قيام البعض بنسب نصوص لغير أصحابها الحقيقيين إضافة إلى كورجة الشعراء السمكرجية والمتشاعرون في السودان ومن يوقع القصائد باسم هؤلاء ؟ 
هذا السؤال ربما يكون صادماً للبعض ولكن يبدو في الوقت الراهن أن الشعر أصبح موضة للتباهي والفشخرة وأن الموضة في الوطن العربي أن جميع الأثرياء شعراء وملحنون وما فيش حد أحسن من حد ، في الماضي كتب الشاعر المصري محمود غنيم قصيدة بها مقطع (لا يجمع الله بين الشعر والمال)كما تعارف عن الناس أن الشعراء من أفقر خلق الله وأن الشعر يورث الفقر والبؤس والذي منه ، كل هذا الكلام من مخلفات الماضي ، الشعراء في الوقت الحالي أثرياء يتحدثون بلغة البنكنوت ففي الخليج يدعي الكثيرون انضمامهم لقبيلة الشعراء من أجل المنجهة والبرستيج ويشترون القصائد أي والله يشترون القصائد من شعراء (فقارى) زي حالاتي تماماً ، وتجري صفقات البيع بسرية من قبل سماسرة لا يشق لهم غبار وفي النهاية يتم توقيع القصيدة باسم الشاعر المزيف بينما يقبض شاعرها الحقيقي الثمن وهو يبوس يده وجه وقفا .
حكاية بيع الشعر في الخليج طرحتها مجلة (رؤى) السعودية عبر سلسلة من التحقيقات تم خلالها كشف المستور حيث أجمع بعض الشعراء أن كل من منصور البلوي العضو المؤثر في نادي الإتحاد (الجداوي) والملقب بمنصور الشادي ، والشيخ خالد بن محفوظ يشتريان الشعر ويجيرانه باسميهما وأن أغنية (الأماكن) الشهيرة التي يتغنى بها الفنان (محمد عبده) كتبها الشاعر على عسيري وقبض الثمن من البلوي ، إضافة إلى أغنيات أخرى اشتراها البلوي من شعراء آخرين تتغنى بها الفنانة أحلام.
كما جاء في إفادات الشعراء أن ابن محفوظ الملقب بـ (الناصر) يكتب له الشاعر وسيم باسعد وآخرين ، إذن بالصوت العالي والكواريك تعالوا نعلنها صراحة من يكتب الشعر لبعض المتشاعرين من الأثرياء في ساحتنا الفنية ؟ تعالوا نكشف هؤلاء بدون لف ولا دوران فربما تكون هناك أسماء خفية تكتب لهؤلاء ولا يتوقف الأمر عند الشعر فحسب بل ابحثوا حكاية (الألحان) التي يدعي بعض الملحنين أنهم أصحابها.
أعرف تماماً أن هذه الصرخة سوف تصدم الكثيرين وتصيبهم بـ (الزغطة) ولكنها زغطة خالية من المصالح وليست للبيع ، أسأل هل يمكن أن نطرح قضية ونكشف فيها بالأسماء الشعراء والملحنين الوهميين ؟؟ إذن يا جماعة الخير من يجرؤ لفتح هكذا باب لكشف المستور في أجهزة الإعلام وتعرية النمور الورقية ؟؟


انتهى المقال ...

- بالطبع تعرفون جيداً من هو مدعي الشعر والتلحين هذا .. 
- يا ربي تاني بشتري شنو ؟؟؟ يكون برضو بشتري عمود صحفي وبشتري حكام .. ؟؟
- كما قال لي أخي سامي : (الزول الشاعر من خلال كلامو بتعرفو .. لأنو بستشهد بكلمات من الشعر)..
- قلت ليهو والله عندك حق ... لأنو الزول دا كلامو كلو (وعيد وتهديد وإنسحابات وبس)...

تخريمة :
اللهم اغفر لي .. ولصلاح إدريس ... وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*




في الماضي كتب الشاعر المصري محمود غنيم قصيدة بها مقطع (لا يجمع الله بين الشعر والمال)كما تعارف عن الناس أن الشعراء من أفقر خلق الله وأن الشعر يورث الفقر والبؤس والذي منه 



 
صاحبك بيكون الهلال فلس بيهو عشان كدا بقا شاعر
*

----------


## مرهف

*دار اتحاد الجلافيط
للتلحين 
علي وزن دار اتحاد الفنانين 
للغناء
...
*

----------


## tham6

*انا عايز اكون شاعر بس لا عندى ملكة شعر و لا فلوس 
اعمل شنو ؟؟؟؟
و كمان عايز ابقى ملحن  مشهور بالرغم بأنى و الاشتر فرد 
 أعمل شنو ؟
عايز أبقى رئيس نادى انشاء الله ىئيس نادى اللعوته 
بس ما عندى فلوس
أعمل شنو ؟
و عايز اسجل لعيبة محترفين ما مواسير منخزلين  و ما عندى فلوس 
 أعمل شنو ؟
عايز فريقى يغلب باى صورة بالراشاوى و بالفكى باى طريقة و ما عندى فلوس 
 اعمل شنو ؟؟
ما عرفتها ما عرفتها ما عرفتها 
 اعمل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس عرفتها 
 اعمل صلاح ادريس
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*زمن البحث عن الشهره باي ثمن

هكذا الواهمون

سيد جرسه
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*شكراً يا شباب على المشاركة ..

اللهم اغفر لنا ولصلاح إدريس
                        	*

----------

